# Any benefits of a Carbon crank?



## novetan (Oct 4, 2012)

Any advise is there a clear advantage of a carbon crank vs a steel crank? I know some riders of Tour De France are using it. What’s the estimated weight difference per arm that warrant the change.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

novetan said:


> Any advise is there a clear advantage of a carbon crank vs a steel crank? I know some riders of Tour De France are using it. What’s the estimated weight difference per arm that warrant the change.


Steel? Lots. For starters, it will be standard and fit on a modern bicycle frame.

Over aluminum? Less. 2-300 grams difference between a high-end carbon and a run-of-the-mill alloy. In the range of normal enthusiast-equipped bikes, something less. (this is total crankset weight, not 'per arm.'

In real performance for everyday riders, nothing, practically speaking. For those at the highest levels of the sport? A tiny something, but still not readily identifiable amidst the other variables of riding.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

One disadvantage: you can't torch a carbon crank arm to get a stuck pedal out.


----------



## novetan (Oct 4, 2012)

Oh, its alu. All the while I thought its stainless steel. Anyway, thks for info.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

With the right person, carbon might help you get laid.


----------



## Wingard64 (Oct 29, 2012)

thanks for telling us!


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

Andrews reply is probably the best reason to get carbon. Not many advantages other than that, but it can look really nice. I have a carbon group on 2 of my bikes and I think they look really good. Hasn't gotten me laid yet, but still hoping.


----------



## erik1245 (Jan 6, 2012)

martinrjensen said:


> Andrews reply is probably the best reason to get carbon. Not many advantages other than that, but it can look really nice. I have a carbon group on 2 of my bikes and I think they look really good. Hasn't gotten me laid yet, but still hoping.


Remember: it's not about the size of the crank, but rather how you use it.


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

novetan said:


> Any advise is there a clear advantage of a carbon crank vs a steel crank? I know some riders of Tour De France are using it. What’s the estimated weight difference per arm that warrant the change.


Carbon cranks are faster.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

We can start a debate but Shimano claim that their Hollowtech aluminum casting technology produces the stiffest crank. Even if true, I cannot see it making any difference to anyone but a track sprinter.

Here's a test btw

fairwheelbikes.com • View topic - Crank test #4


----------



## mrcleans (Oct 22, 2012)

Carbon cranks spins 2x faster in my head compared to aluminium...Looks great and light weight are the main advantage...


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

AndrwSwitch said:


> With the right person, carbon might help you get laid.


I'm not the right person I guess. When my wife found out how much they cost it did the opposite. :cryin:


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I think carbon fiber bike parts may be kind of like playing guitar in a rock band. Chicks dig 'em right up until they get you to say "I do."


----------



## LuckyB (Sep 9, 2012)

Kestreljr said:


> Carbon cranks are faster.


Don't know about that. I've got a carbon crank bike and an aluminium crank bike right here and they both are equally not moving at the same speed.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

novetan said:


> Any advise is there a clear advantage of a carbon crank vs a steel crank? I know some riders of Tour De France are using it. What’s the estimated weight difference per arm that warrant the change.


Carbon cranks look more modern. If you want that admit that it's because you like the look and buy yourself a set the same way a woman picks up a pretty piece of jewelry.

When you scrape them the gray spots are less noticeable than the silver spots on aluminum cranks that are anodized to look more like carbon cranks.

On a scale you can save about 100g with carbon cranks (although some are heavier than the lightest alloy cranks) which will make a 155 pound bike + rider combination (140 pound climber atop a bike approaching the 15 pound UCI minimum) 0.14% faster which will net 5 seconds per hour on the chasing peleton when climbing off-the-front to an up-hill finish. Heavier riders gain less.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Drew Eckhardt said:


> Carbon cranks look more modern. If you want that admit that it's because you like the look and buy yourself a set the same way a woman picks up a pretty piece of jewelry.
> 
> When you scrape them the gray spots are less noticeable than the silver spots on aluminum cranks that are anodized to look more like carbon cranks.
> 
> On a scale you can save about 100g with carbon cranks (although some are heavier than the lightest alloy cranks) which will make a 155 pound bike + rider combination (140 pound climber atop a bike approaching the 15 pound UCI minimum) 0.14% faster which will net 5 seconds per hour on the chasing peleton when climbing off-the-front to an up-hill finish. Heavier riders gain less.


And that benefit calculates only if you are talking about vertical, as in wrap a rope around the wheel and go straight up. On any real hill the advantage would be a fraction of even that.


----------



## saifix (Apr 12, 2014)

Carbon crank has the same dampening effect as a frame does.Thats the perceivable difference for me.Yet it feels stiff but friendlier to the feet than alu as if you were running on all stars and now on proper running shoes.


----------



## jason124 (Jul 25, 2006)

Good thing you mentioned that... 165mm arms it is! :lol:


----------



## saifix (Apr 12, 2014)

Also i took the risk of puting 172.5 instead of 170mm.My inseam is 79.5cm
Better experience so far,not easier to keep cadence but more flow.Better climbing times due to the material also which feels both soft and hard.I was a strict believer of shorter cranks,but one should experiment.One drawback is that handling became a bit slower,or i havent used it yet.

bottomline,carbon cranks wortrh it.i ride a chorus the previous one with 5 arms chainrings.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Looks cool.


----------

